# 'TINY' a vertica, water cooled hit and miss engine.



## gbritnell (Sep 26, 2016)

Gentlemen,
This is the third iteration of the original 'Tiny' hit and miss engine. I built the first one as per the drawings. The second was a horizontal air cooled version with a working hit and miss mechanism. 
 The one is a vertical with a water jacket for cooling if necessary, although I doubt it will need it. 
 The engine has the same specs as the original, bore and stroke .375 x .500. On this one I replicated the hit and miss mechanism I used on the previous engine. The video give more information.
gbritnell
https://youtu.be/BGt--bS8aao


----------



## bmac2 (Sep 26, 2016)

What a great engine. Looks good, starts easy, and runs great. Excellent work and thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Longboy (Sep 26, 2016)

My eyes tend to get wide as the displacement of I/C models gets smaller. Especially the 4 strokes with a valvetrain. Can you share with us George the valve head/ stem diameters or photos of? Are the spring retainers a circlip or pin?........Thanks, Dave


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 27, 2016)

As usual George, wonderful work.

I admire the way you spend as much time on the ancillary parts as you do on the main engine, like the tank support.

It really makes an engine stand out from the norm.

John


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks John,
Much appreciated comments from everyone.
Longboy,
The valve stems are .062 diameter. In the original design you could make the retainers one of two ways, either by cross drilling the valve stem and using a .031 pin or by making a split keeper and notching the valve stem. I did the latter on my last engine but the valve springs are so light that the keepers don't like to stay in place very well. 
On this engine I threaded the ends of the stems 0-80 and screwed the retainers down until they stopped. I have used this method in the past with good luck. The diameter of the valve head is .150.
gbritnell


----------



## BobsModels (Sep 28, 2016)

George

Nice job, the hit - miss action really sets it off as a great running display.

Now you have three, make a few more and you will have an entire show display in shoe box!  Now that would make the carrying in and out nice and easy.

Bob


----------



## kvom (Oct 7, 2016)

I've been traveling for the past 3 weeks and missed the completion of Tiny until tonight.  Another great job.


----------



## pjpickard (Oct 15, 2016)

I really like this engine! I asked you on another forum for plans for this when it was a horizontal...and you linked to an article on another forum...but I never did find the plans.  However I like this one even better! Is there a source for plans for this? I guess it would be you no? 

Paul


----------



## kadora (Oct 15, 2016)

gbritnell I wish i was so gifted machinist like you are.
Excellent engine.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul,
The original drawing set was published on the this forum. I made the changes for both the horizontal air cooled version and the vertical water cooled. When I get home I will post them.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul, 
Here is the link to the original thread. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=7397&highlight=tiny+miss
My changes for making the vertical water cooled engine are attached. 
gbritnell 

View attachment TINY  VERTICAL MUFFLER AND GEARS.pdf


View attachment TINY VERTICAL BASE.pdf


View attachment TINY VERTICAL CRANKSHAFT AND FLYWHEEL.pdf


View attachment TINY VERTICAL CYLINDER AND HEAD.pdf


View attachment TINY VERTICAL GAS TANK.pdf


View attachment TINY VERTICAL GOVERNOR PARTS.pdf


----------



## pjpickard (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I have built steam and stirling(and once got about 1/2 way thru "Mastiff") but never a gas engine....I think this is the one!
Thanks again George!


----------

